# I won the Lottery!



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

Its all gonna be ok guys, I won £715k and I'll share it all with you!!

And what did I do to win this amount?! NOTHING! It was just cos I have a really nice, lucky and special email address I guess!!! WWWoooooHHHooo!

Reference #: UKN/90G3825H9/08B 

This is a notification to inform you that your e-mail address has won you a cash prize of 715,000.00 GBP on our online lottery sweepstakes promo draws held on Saturday, 3rd of January, 2009 in
London, United Kingdom. in London, United Kingdom. 

To file for claim, do contact our claims agent via e-mail as given below providing your full name(s) & reference #(same as above) for due processing and remittance of your prize money. 

Dr. Paul Wilbert
e-mail: drpaulwilbert@yahoo.com.hk

Congratulations from all members and staffs of this promotion. 

Your's Truly,
Prof. Darlene Kienle.
Online Cordinator


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Jan 2009)

Wheahay....congrats to you. ..... you don't have to share it with the other 14,000,000, other email receipients I hope. Cash it quick b4 715K sterling is worth ...err... about €2.45.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

I'm sure I was the only one with the super lucky email address!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I'm sure I was the only one with the super lucky email address!


 
I don't have a super lucky email address but I'm so lucky I know you so well and you're willing to share your super dooper prize. Should I resign from my job now or wait til the cheque clears?...decisions decisions!!


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

Ah resign! Sure we're all gonna be rich!

We wont need jobs!!!


----------



## sandrat (7 Jan 2009)

should i send you my bank details so you can lodge the money for me or would you prefer credit card details?


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jan 2009)

We must be careful it might be a scam of some sort.

On the other hand it does say......
	
	



```
Dr. Paul Wilbert
e-mail: drpaulwilbert@yahoo.com.hk
 
Congratulations from all members and staffs of this promotion. 
 
Your's Truly,
Prof. Darlene Kienle.
Online Cordinator
```

And he is a doctor and there is a professor mentioned so it must be on the level

Maybe I'll buy a new car


----------



## Towger (8 Jan 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Maybe I'll buy a new car


 
I here that Anglo are doing good deals on slightly use Bentleys and Helicopters at the moment.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jan 2009)

Towger said:


> I here that Anglo are doing good deals on slightly use Bentleys and Helicopters at the moment.


 
Saw an 06 Bentley in the carpark of our local Aldi last week, guess the recession had finally hit


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jan 2009)

Sandrat, I don't mind. Maybe send both!

Its definatly not a scam, like you said SLF, it mentioned BOTH a doctor AND a Professor.

Maybe if I reply a few times, they'll not notice and send me a few lots of the money. We could really go to town then. Maybe I should fly out to see them too! They might give me even more!!!


----------



## Towger (8 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Saw an 06 Bentley in the carpark of our local Aldi last week, guess the recession had finally hit


 
When I read your post about a young couple in Aldi/Lidl not wanting to buy an item on the credit card, I said to my self ' now there is an accountant shopping in Aldi' times must be hard...  
BTW:There is an accountant here who is trying his best to get is wife to change to Superquinn from M&S...


----------



## S.L.F (8 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Its definatly not a scam, like you said SLF, it mentioned BOTH a doctor AND a Professor.



I did have some doubts at first but when I saw both a doctor and a professor I was assured, but also it is from London, England.



Smashbox said:


> Maybe if I reply a few times, they'll not notice and send me a few lots of the money. We could really go to town then. Maybe I should fly out to see them too! They might give me even more!!!



Let's not get too greedy now, these people are on the level so I think it is very unseemly for you to go to town on them in this manner.

I think you are treating them like Nigerian scammers and it is not right.

These people could have picked anybody at all but they picked you you should hang your head in shame for the dastardly deed you planned to pull on these honest characters.

I've decided to get the house done up as well.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jan 2009)

Towger said:


> When I read your post about a young couple in Aldi/Lidl not wanting to buy an item on the credit card, I said to my self ' now there is an accountant shopping in Aldi' times must be hard...
> BTW:There is an accountant here who is trying his best to get is wife to change to Superquinn from M&S...


 
There is an accountant here who was at Lidl at 8.00am this morning. .  We shop at Tesco, Lidl, Aldi for regular fare and our local  butcher and fishmonger not to mention the farmers market on a Saturday.  

Incidentally, it was once said to me that "when times are good its very important to dress well and drive a good car, but when times are hard it's even more important to dress well and drive a good car".


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jan 2009)

S.L.F said:


> These people could have picked anybody at all but they picked you you should hang your head in shame for the dastardly deed you planned to pull on these honest characters.


 
I'm sorry, I'm sorry. I'm just so excited. I can't even sleep anymore, I'm a wreck and all because I'm gonna be rich!!!


----------



## Towger (8 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Incidentally, it was once said to me that "when times are good its very important to dress well and drive a good car, but when times are hard it's even more important to dress well and drive a good car".


 
As my grandfather always said. "You can tell a man by his shoes."


----------



## S.L.F (8 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sorry. I'm just so excited. I can't even sleep anymore, I'm a wreck and all because *I'*m gonna be rich!!!



Always the same a bit of money and the worst comes out of people.

I think you mean *we* are going to be rich.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jan 2009)

I'M SORRY!!

I'm just getting so carried away thinking about how I can spend my riches.

I'm gonna have a new house... in every continent... country even... and some new cars... a new wardrobe... shoes.... HANDBAGS.... bling too!

I mean... _WE'RE_ gonna have all this...


----------



## sandrat (8 Jan 2009)

hang on 715 k not million? I'll be needing most of that so don't go spending it too fast. I say email back and see can they up it to 715 million, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

Sandrat

You're a genius. I mean, them being a professor and a doctor, I'm sure they have more than 715 grand.... 

Might be a nice little earner here..


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Jan 2009)

Maybe its 715 K million ( is that 715 Billion ) is that case you could even throw poor Biffo a few bob as long as it's not from my share.

PS I prefer my Ferrari's in silver, red is just so passé don't you think.


----------



## S.L.F (9 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I'm gonna have a new house... in every continent... country even... and some new cars... a new wardrobe... shoes.... HANDBAGS.... bling too!
> 
> I mean... _WE'RE_ gonna have all this...



I'm not buying handbags,

*S.L.F gets nudge from Mrs. S.L.F*

I'm not buying handbags for myself.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

You'd look great with a nice red handbag.

Biffo isnt getting a penny from me. If I give to Biffo I'd have to give to Brown and Obama... and I'm not giving out willy nilly to people I don't even know....


----------



## Towger (9 Jan 2009)

Ha Ha. I won almost 2M... and my doctor even has a gmail account. You can get better than that!



> Dear Winner,
> Your e-mail address was selected as winner of La Primitiva Loteria Espaсa held 14th August 2008. You have won the sum of Euro 1, 925 555.00 (One million nine hundred and twenty-five thousand five hundred and fifty-five euros only) in cash credited to file with Reference number: ESP/12801/116M/LOP Winning Number 1 - 4 - 9 - 25 - 37 - 44
> under the first category.
> To file for your claim, please contact  SAGAS GLOBAL CONSULTANT S.L
> ...


----------



## sandrat (9 Jan 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe its 715 K million ( is that 715 Billion ) is that case you could even throw poor Biffo a few bob as long as it's not from my share.
> 
> PS I prefer my Ferrari's in silver, red is just so passé don't you think.


 
I want a pink glittery ferrari. How about instead of giving biffo the money I just quit my public sector job and save biffo money that way?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

Damn it. I'm going to complain that I didnt get as much. They're trying to swindle me out of the difference, I'm tellin ya.

Who can you trust if you can't trust a Doctor and a Professor...


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jan 2009)

sandrat said:


> I want a pink glittery ferrari. How about instead of giving biffo the money I just quit my public sector job and save biffo money that way?


 
Nice idea!!


----------



## sandrat (9 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Nice idea!!


 
the pink ferrari? yeah i know! 09 k 715 is what i want the reg to be


----------



## AlastairSC (27 Jan 2009)

Maybe we should all send our bank account details and credit card details. I mean, they haven't explicitly asked for them so it must be on the level. I'm especially sure about the first one because, as everyone knows, addresses in London, England always end in .hk

I'm reminded about Hymie who prayed each night "God, give me a break. Let me win the Lotto". It went on like this for years, always the same: "God, give me a break. Let me win the Lotto". Finally one night, just after he'd said it for the gazillionth time, the clouds parted, there was a flash of light and God appeared, saying: "Hymie, give me a break - at least buy a ticket!


----------



## Simeon (27 Jan 2009)

One of Tony Quinn's seminars should help you get over the guilt and propel you to even greater things. However, if you do feel unwanted and unloved ........ how about you and the missus calling over tomorrow night for a few scoops? I've got this great idea for tripling it in 18 months!


----------

